# Recommend my first led light for me



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello,

I've been visiting the forums now that I have my fluval 6 gallon edge set up. I replaced the led lights for the ones that come with the 12 gallon version. Despite the upgrade there are some dark corners and I would like upgrade and add another led light.

Since the edge is 16 inches long I'm thinking of getting a 16 inch led that could be placed over the closed glass top.

I would love to carpet some plants (hc) as well as grow the weeping miss, rcs and Java moss I have.

I don't mind paying for quality, does anyone foresee algae being a problem? Very open to brands or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

To me, algae is experience x diligence. If you have a lot of experience, then you can make up for being not diligent (knowing the perfect balance for nutrients, lights, allowing you to be lazy). If you are diligent, you can make up for not being experienced (checking up on the tank everyday, water changes, constantly testing water parameters, monitoring growth). If you have both - then you will have a beautiful tank.

*If you don't have money: Chihiros Light*
- It's cheap, has a dimmer switch (best aspect of it) so you can adjust light as per your needs, and comes with an optional metal stand that can adjust to fit your tank size. I just sold one in part of my cut off fluval 6 gallon edge package (36cm light with metal stand). Since your edge is fully in tact, I am guessing you can just use the plastic stands it comes with and prop it up on the tank. My 60cm Chihiros light already has some burnt out LEDs, bear that in mind - you get what you pay for (have been using it for a year).

*If you kind of have money: Finnex Stingray, Current Satellite(?)*
- It's not as cheap but seems to do a fine job in shallow tanks like the fluval 6 gallon edge. I only have experience with the 24/7+ but I'm sure this is more than strong enough for the height and what you want to do. Perhaps you'll have a difficult time with the HC - but everyone has different experiences so who knows...
- I had a friend who used the Current Satellite LED (not sure if this is the brand name, its confusing) and was able to grow a Monte Carlo carpet

*If you have money: Finnex Planted 24/7+*
- 24/7 option, lots of customizability, more than strong enough for your shallow tank. I found that mine had a cone dispersion issue but if you want to grow a carpet I think it will suffice.

*If you have lots of money: ADA AquaSky*
- You'll probably just have to prop it up, but there's a reason why this light is more expensive than the rest. It's because of the build quality - and power. The only knock on it is that it lacks a dimmer switch so if you want your light on for a long time ... prepare yourself for an algae war lol.

If it were me, I would always choose ADA over everything. That's because I'm a fanboy and I just appreciate everything they've built/created. Of course I don't have that much money so I have to be selective with my budget x). *But as I said earlier, you get what you pay for.*


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow dou, thank you for the detailed reply and suggestions!


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are going with Chihiros, they can just be ordered online but most are shipped from Asia, either Hk, Singapore or Taiwan., if you have time wait cause it's not good shipping shipping from Asia during Christmas and Chinese new year you'll have excessive delays unless you pay the express ship which cost more. Might as well get something else locally or the US.

eBay sellers sometimes have sales going on about 15%-20% off than normal price. I don't have experience with this light but was contemplating of using this brand before and was looking into it since legs can be ordered on each end. but went a different route with tank so didn't go with this light setup. I don't and never had a planted tank, nor I have a Fluval edge so I don't have recommendation about lights.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

In terms of build and PAR, the Fluval Plant 2.0 is very good, but it might be a bit much for your tank (although you can dim it). It's waterproof and has a 3 year warranty; however, its shortest model is 24". The Fluval Aquasky might be better for your tank, but again shortest model is 24".

I'm not sure whether Amazon.com ships Finnex up to Canada, but I've heard they're hard to get here. You may need to ship to the border and bring it over if you want Finnex.

The Current Satellite is more of a viewing light or for very low light plants. The Current Satellite Plus would probably suit your tank the best since its shortest model is 18" and should still put you in high light and if it's too much you can still dim it.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Excellent idea about shipping to the us as the Finnex models are the only brand that seem to have a 16" model. I like the fluval models but you are right they are all larger than 16 inches.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

If your goal is to have a nice carpet I would get a stronger light like the Chihiros or Finnex 24/7 and use Co2 of some form. However, the moss might not do well because they do not require much light, so algae might be an issue. A light that I recommend in a low tech tank is the Finnex stingray, good light spectrum with red and blue and white LEDs and it's enough for moss, easier carpets, and stem plants.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

wslam said:


> If your goal is to have a nice carpet I would get a stronger light like the Chihiros or* Finnex 24/7* and use Co2 of some form. However, the moss might not do well because they do not require much light, so algae might be an issue. A light that I recommend in a low tech tank is the Finnex stingray, good light spectrum with red and blue and white LEDs and it's enough for moss, easier carpets, and stem plants.


Just read Finnex will be soon releasing a new version of the 24/7, it gives you more control among other changes.
I pulled the plug and now the waiting game is on LOL
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M9GJW5N/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool! I couldn't find much info on them. The only thing I found was Cory's video on the new lights. Apparently there's a new 24/7 as well as the Vivid which is more of an upgraded Monster Ray. A great thing about the new 24/7 is that they're programmable (according to Cory) which was a major complaint about the first version.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Oooo thanks for the info. Just picked up some regens and dwarf hair grass and subwassatang. So my tank will have Java moss, flame moss, weeping moss and a miramo ball.

It seems my options are limited to Finnex with the 16 inch models. I'll keep an eye out for the updated 24/7


----------



## BeauIXI (Jan 17, 2013)

Finnex gets my vote!

Check out eBay for sellers who don't realize that Finnex isn't allowed to be sold in Canada. 

As far as I'm aware, Finnex isn't available in Canada because of some power supply standard they don't meet or some such legal issue. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

BeauIXI said:


> Finnex gets my vote!
> 
> Check out eBay for sellers who don't realize that Finnex isn't allowed to be sold in Canada.
> 
> ...


Does that mean there would be insurance issues if something went wrong?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauIXI (Jan 17, 2013)

Great question! Sadly I don't have an answer for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe you cannot sell any electrical goods in Canada without CSA/ULC certification. It was likely that it probably wasn't worth it for the importer paying for the testing to sell a limited number of units in Canada. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

BeauIXI said:


> Great question! Sadly I don't have an answer for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of getting them too but had no idea they aren't allowed in Canada.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauIXI (Jan 17, 2013)

Gaia said:


> I was thinking of getting them too but had no idea they aren't allowed in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I think they aren't allowed to be _sold_ in Canada, but I may be wrong. Pretty sure they have circumvented this issue since I bought my first one.

Definitely recommend finnex, regardless.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like the new Finnex 24 7 planted plus se comes in a 20" inch model but nothing smaller.

I like the features of the 24/7 but having it hang 4 inches over isn't ideal.

I'm leaning towards the Finnex fugeray planted plus which has a 16 inch model. 

I like the idea of a programmable light though so I can control the amount of light and hopefully algae.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

BeauIXI said:


> Finnex gets my vote!
> 
> Check out eBay for sellers who don't realize that Finnex isn't allowed to be sold in Canada.
> 
> ...


I thought that Finnex wasn't available in Canada because they have no office/support here for warranty issues... But who really knows? Anyway, I've got 3 of them and have been using them for quite some time without any issues! You can check my journal for the latest photo of my 90cm tank which uses 2x 24/7+ LEDs.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks I'll have a look. I will probably order from Amazon and ship across the border for pick up.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

just going to jump in here...
For lighting a normal 10 gallon tank with the goal of getting carpeting plants going - Chihiro 201 or the Finnex 24/7? (Also, which one would "ooze" light to the environment outside of the tank the least? The tank is RIGHT beside my computer screen.)

Also, you guys are awesome for the knowledge you have already offered


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

King ed has some led fixtures that they have made thru a factory in China. Looks of decent quality and good price. Might wanna check those out. Theyre used on the display tank on the left side once u walk in.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I've ordered the Finnex fugeray planted plus and will update once it arrives. It was the only model that fit my 16 fluval edge.


----------



## binkysmom (Apr 28, 2014)

I use a Finnex Stingray on my 10 gallon shrimp tank. No CO2, and I have a carpet of Monte Carlo. I do dose ferts weekly.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

binkysmom said:


> I use a Finnex Stingray on my 10 gallon shrimp tank. No CO2, and I have a carpet of Monte Carlo. I do dose ferts weekly.


What ferts do you use and what quantity?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow! Just installed the fugeray planted plus. It's night and day compared to the upgraded 12 gallon fluval edge led. It's so dark compared to the Fenix which lights up the tank now. Will have to wait and see how the plants react and hopefully don't have any algae issues.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Still very impressed, I can't believe how inadequate the fluval edge lights are (I already upgraded to the 12 gallon lights). It's almost like completely dark compared to the fugeray planted plus. It's at the front of the tank so the spread still isn't perfect but is 100% better than the stock lights. Looking forward to seeing the results. I rescaped everything last night, root development was pretty low for most stuff, so hopefully things take off with the new lights . I moved the UG under the most light so they have the best chance to do thier thing.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Since the light is so much brighter, I'd suggest starting out with 6 hours a day and slowly increasing as needed to prevent any algae outbreaks.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Agreed! I will do shorter durations as I don't want to wake up to a green tank lol! Appreciate the advice, no joke I wanted to put sunglasses on the shrimp.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Update - very happy with the Finnex fugeray panted plus. The 16 inch version is a perfect fit across the fluval edge. No increased algae, and my UG is pearling now!


----------

